# Winter Big South hike



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

should be some big drifts in there but not hip deep the whole way. I would bring the snow shoes as a back up. Chanbers and Long draw will have more snow feilds, requiring the shoes more.

When are you planning? I could tag along if that is good with you and the wife. I dont want to be a 3rd wheel, but now is the time for me to run double trouble, so what if it is on skis


----------



## yak1 (Jan 28, 2006)

B.I.D. I skied over Chapin pass down the Big South to about Peterson Lake then out on the road. There were snowmobile tracks on the road and the trail was hard to find once you got down into the meat of the BS.


----------

